
Two Women Fell Sick from the Coronavirus. One Survived - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/03/13/world/asia/coronavirus-death-life.html
======
js2
This is a tough essay to read but beautifully written. I didn't notice how the
background was changing as I read it till I got to the end. The fade to black
hit me like a ton of bricks.

